# Mouth rot



## VARNYARD (Nov 3, 2007)

The fastest way for reptiles to get mouth rot is dirty water and unclean cages. It is best to see a vet, however I have used regular listerine with q-tips to treat mouth rot combined with antibiotics. Listerine was first made to use in the medical field, before it became a mouth wash! It will help kill the germs and bacteria.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 11, 2007)

What does mouth rot look like? I am just curious so I know what to look out for if it ever occured.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 11, 2007)

> Identification
> Stomatitis is most commonly seen in snakes and lizards, with less frequent occurrence in chelonians. Early symptoms may be subtle and often overlooked: slight petechia; inappetence, a reluctance to feed or change in food selection; and increased, thickened, ropey or sheeting saliva. In cases of sudden and severe onset, there may be acute inflammation of the buccal and pharyngeal membranes or gingival necrosis. Pockets of caseous yellow, yellowish-gray or white-gray pus may occur in the soft tissues. Left untreated, the condition may progress to osteomyelitis of the mandibular and cranial structures. In advanced cases, the head may be quite swollen. Teeth may be found loose within the necrotic tissue.
> 
> A variety of organisms have been associated with stomatitis, such as Aeromonas aerogenes, A. aerophila, A. hydrophila, Citrobacter freundii, Proteus sp., Pseudomonas aeruginosa and P. fluorescens, Staphylococcus sp., and Streptococcus. Other bacteria, such as Mycobacterium chelonie and the anaerobic Clostridium sp., have also been found in these lesions and exudates.


----------



## MMRR - jif (Nov 11, 2007)

One quick suggestion. Some veterinarians believe that stomatitis can be a secondary infection to something going on elsewhere in the body that's not visible. If your animal has stomatitis a full workup by a qualified veterinarian may be a good idea.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 11, 2007)

good to know. thank you!


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 11, 2007)

I agree Jif, and the answer is 100% yes, when in doubt, go to the Vet.


----------

